
Kickstarter for a smart bed - knownhuman
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/684490728/balluga-the-worlds-smartest-bed
======
Kristine1975
Umberto Eco wrote about something similar in one of his La Bustina di Minerva
columns (available in english as "How To Travel With A Salmon: and Other
Essays"):

 _I am struck (but i hope not literally shocked) by Omniblanket, which costs
all of $150. At the simplest level, it is an electric blanket, but it can be
programmed so that the temperature varies from one part of your body to
another. In other words, if during the night your back feels cold but your
groin tends to sweat, you adjust the program accordingly. Omniblanket will
then keep your back warm and your groin cool. If you are nervous and toss and
turn in your sleep, ending up with your head at the foot, then your 're just
out of luck. You will roast your testicles or whatever your have in that area,
depending on your sex. I doubt the inventor can be asked to make improvements,
because it seems he was burned to a cinder some time ago._

But he didn't anticipate the internet of things and the quality of the
software coming with it. I expect the bed's software (necessary for the app)
to be as insecure as they come. Lots of potential for midnight pranks by
neighbors.

